# Yorkshire Airlines



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e43/c ... rlines.flv


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

nice whippet.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I'll have peas with mine :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Thats brilliant! :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

My folks sent me that to remind me of home.

Aye up!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well i think its racist(like) and degrading to people from Yorkshire.

If this was about colour or sexual orientation it would be banned.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Well i think its racist(like) and degrading to people from Yorkshire.
> 
> If this was about colour or sexual orientation it would be banned.


Can we ban an entire county?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Well i think its racist(like) and degrading to people from Yorkshire.
> 
> If this was about colour or sexual orientation it would be banned.


Awwww but yorkshire people are so lovely and friendly [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Even I have lived and worked in York  .

Find a similar one on Essex people if you can then you won't feel discriminated :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

like i say if it was about asians it would be racist. I'm being silly about it all, but im making a point at the sametime!

The point being if we CAN make fun out of one group, why not another?
Rules should be equal for all. Not more equal for some than others.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh dear :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

by 'eck, where do eye book me tickits?

i think you're trying to say this vid is "Reigon-ist" :roll: :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Oh dear :?


What - its true. You can't say or make jokes at certain groups anymore. Why can you with regards to others groups?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear :?
> ...


Why are you targetting my posts? I didn't start this thread! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

im not - your just biting. Im making a general comment.

Arsenal playing at home this week? :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh do be quiet Tosh. When I need you or any other southern, shandy swilling 'modern man' (we have special clubs for them up here, no women go tot hem, I dont understand it. What do they do all evening???) to defend my rights and feelings as a Yorkshireman it will be a sad day for Yorkshire, the proudest, best and toughest County in England.

We are secure enough in ourselves to take a bit of a jibe, even enjoy it so take your sanctimonious claptrap elsewhere eh, go defend someone who needs it, or wants it, and leave us with our well evolved senses of humour and secure regional identity. While the rest of the world gets over sensitive Yorkshire maintains its ability to laugh at itself, if we didnt, it wouldnt be Yorkshire, thats the whole point you see, we dont give a t0ss. Anyway, if we took offence we would have come down south and kicked your babycham slurping @rses a long time ago believe me.

Or, if I say it in Yorkshire, 'Bugger off you southern tart' :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hear hear!!! Leg for President of the People Republic of Yaaakshire!

Tosh, You make the classic pseudo middle class faux pas. Treating everyone the same is not Equality. Meeting everyone at their needs IS equality.

On any given day I could reach out and slap someone for this level of ignorance but as I am good at practicing equality, I will "meet you at your need" and just offer this as an educational point and try not to distract from a brilliant thread.

Long live Yorkshire. Where men are still men and whippets are rightly afraid!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Loz180 said:


> Hear hear!!! Leg for President of the People Republic of Yaaakshire!
> 
> Tosh, You make the classic pseudo middle class faux pas. Treating everyone the same is not Equality. Meeting everyone at their needs IS equality.
> 
> ...


Fastest sheep in the World. They hear a zipper, they are outta there!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> Tosh, You make the classic pseudo middle class faux pas. Treating everyone the same is not Equality. Meeting everyone at their needs IS equality.


who says im middle class!

I need a BJ everyday - pls dont even attempt to meet my needs.

PS, i live in yorkshire :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > Tosh, You make the classic pseudo middle class faux pas. Treating everyone the same is not Equality. Meeting everyone at their needs IS equality.
> ...


Act like it then and stop being a big girls blouse!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So you are all tight, arrogant and opinionated know-alls then?

Cool. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i didnt know that!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> So you are all tight, arrogant and opinionated know-alls then?
> 
> Cool. :wink:


Not at all, im just careful with my money, know im better than you and well informed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > So you are all tight, arrogant and opinionated know-alls then?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


:wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > So you are all tight, arrogant and opinionated know-alls then?
> ...


Step aside Geoffrey Boycot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

